# Markets.



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just wondered if anyone knew of any outdoor farmer's type
markets held within say 25kms of Marinha Grande.
The reason I ask is we've become very fed up at the prices
supermarkets are charging for fruit & vegetables of very
questionable quality,some of the stuff they have on display
beggars belief, & if you check the labelling everything seems
to be class II or grade B,don't know what happens to the
class I or A grade stuff?,goes for export I guess.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you tried the Sunday market at Pataias?


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

silvers said:


> Have you tried the Sunday market at Pataias?



Hadn't heard of it before,but now my other half tells me her friends go there all the time!!!
Bit of a communication breakdown methinks!!


----------

